# I need a clock design



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2014)

Seeing a post in "your last project" by Saint Simon has inspired me to make a clock also for a grandson getting married shortly.

I think it might be a novel idea that has come to me. (not seen one before)

A four faced mantle clock (Big Ben has more than one face?)

I want it around 9" high and not too wide to accommodate four 3" ish dials at each face of clock so it could be seen wherever the owner positions it in a room.

Shakerish style or column with square edges.

I think the four edges of column must come apart in the future for maintenance, to replace a broken movement.

Like this


----------



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2014)

Thinking out loud, perhaps three faces would be possible if four are not. the blank face could face a wall.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2014)

I have found a book titles

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Build-Great ... lock+cases


Making Wooden Clock Cases: Designs, Plans and Instructions for 20 Clocks Paperback – 1 Mar 2010 

by Tim Ashby

Anyone got above books?

the first one sound the best but its three weeks delivery from usa under £5 with delivery charge?


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2014)

John, IMHO you are over thinking it. If you were to make a tissue box (I think there is a WIP on here!!!) with the sides at 5", to give an inch either side of the dial, you could slot in the movement into the 3 sides and hey presto!

I bought some movements from http://www.clockparts.co.uk. They were larger ones but they do all sorts. They have a screw fixing from the front and you clip the hands on. I haven't looked at the size you want but I imaging about 3" square. You can buy a dial, paint one onto the wood, stick something on, inlay numerals etc etc. 

A 5x5 square footprint end box should give you plenty of room inside.


----------



## AndyT (16 Aug 2014)

The reason why you'd need access to the movements is to change the batteries. But you could solder a pair of wires onto each movement, run them down inside and then connect to a separate battery holder, which could be accessible some easier way, eg by a door in the base.
Done that way, the movements would never need to be removed. You would still need a way to set or alter the time though, which could be by rotating the hands directly, which would be easiest if you don't fit a glass cover. (Big Ben has no glass cover!)


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2014)

I think you would be able to get the batteries out easily enough. If you were to loop a piece if ribbon behind the battery in the carrier, a quick pull on both ends would pull it out.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Aug 2014)

I am trying to get some plans and ideas at this stage and because the wedding is imminent I might have to forgo this complicated design and go for something like the clock posted in the other thread by Saint Simon.

The suggestion from Marcros working up from a tissue box does make life easier, thanks, its now needing to know what fitting and spatial arrangements are required, plus I almost feel it must have an outside bezel on the clock to keep out dust. Modern wives do not do much dusting these days I feel.

Andy I will try and remember your tips re battery arrangements.


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2014)

Could you make a picture frame to cover each dial, held on by a rare earth magnet or two. 

The other idea is that somebody once posted a project where they had let a round movement into a solid piece of timber and the whole thing was removable from the front. It had a glass face to it- you should be able to make a 4 sided mitred box from say 1" timber to allow you to do that.


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2014)

This isn't the project I had in mind but shows you the concept. post800402.html?hilit=Clock%20Movement#p800402


----------



## Roughcut (13 Sep 2014)

devonwoody":q6q39wq6 said:


> I have found a book titles
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Build-Great ... lock+cases
> 
> ...



Hi Devonwoody I have the above book.
Any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks for replies, sorry I have not responded earlier, taken a short holiday break last week in Cornwall, but I have started a clock project using movements from a clock purchased at Sainsbury in projects.


----------

